# Design professional in General Responsible Charge



## palvarez83 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

I'm in California and I work for a EPC firm.

I went to a city back check meeting today. The project is mostly electrical and involves building solar support canopies and mounting solar panels on them, ect. My role in this project is I'm doing all of the electrical design work and also prepared the G sheets and am serving as project manager.

The plan checker's comments are that I had to have a Civil or my structural engineer stamp the G sheets and that I could not do that as an electrical engineer. However, my firm has done this many times before in other AHJ's including DSA without issues.

Any idea where on the Code, board rules, or the PE act I can reference? If all goes to plan, I expect to have my civil engineer licesne come June-ish, so it won't matter. However, I'd like to get this straight.

Thanks in advance,

PA


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2014)

palv,

I think this answers your question.

See this BPELS Guide.

Page 11 states a licensed Civil can sign electrical or mechanical drawings but that an Elec can only sign elec drawings and a Mech can only sign mech drawings.

*20. Can a civil engineer sign mechanical or electrical engineering*

*drawings if the civil engineer is not licensed in those disciplines?*

(B&amp;P Code § 6737.2)

Yes, as long as the electrical or mechanical work is in connection with or

supplementary to civil engineering work.

*21. Can a mechanical engineer sign civil or electrical engineering*

*documents? *

(B&amp;P Code §§ 6704, 6730, 6732, 6735, 6735.3, 6735.4)

No.

*22. Can an electrical engineer sign civil or mechanical engineering*

*documents? *

(B&amp;P Code §§ 6704, 6730, 6732, 6735, 6735.3, 6735.4)

No.


----------



## palvarez83 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 25, 2014)

What is a G sheet? Does it look anything like this?


----------



## ptatohed (May 5, 2014)

lol cupojoe. I wasn't entirerly sure either but I think this is referring to the Architectural style of plan/sheet naming convention. Where you have G (General), C (Civil), E (Electrical), L (Landscape), etc. sheets, grouped by discipline. I thought General sheets come right after the title sheet and include legend, notes, abbreviations, sheet index, etc. But I am not sure why a civil or a structural would be required to sign the G sheets if that's the case. It seems to me that whoever signs the title sheet could/should also sign the G sheets.

Is this correct p83, is that what G-Sheets are?


----------



## palvarez83 (May 16, 2014)

Yes that is what I meant by G sheets. I didn't mean gangsta sheets. What's up G?


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

hijacking so a bacon butt displays


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2014)

Nope


----------

